
The Worrying Consequences of the Wikipedia Gender Gap - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27777/
======
garrettlarson
There have been academic papers inspired by the Wikipedia gender gap, but this
isn't one of them. This study examines differences among different Wikipedia
localizations and only mentions male dominance in passing as a suggestion for
future investigation.

It should really be expected that most political biographies are about men,
given that the overwhelming majority of world leaders have been male. But some
other gender statistics are less easily explained:
<http://wikisym.org/ws2011/_media/proceedings:p1-lam.pdf>

